# how long to wait after shootin one



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

shot one sun night, in a good stand, how long should i wait to hunt it again. hunted hard for a month to get this one, shot it on public, it ran onto private and the guy wouldnt let me follow it, and ripped on me for shootin a doe, just like i was a criminal or something :evil:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Call the game warden about recovering the doe.

Wait until Wednesday or Thursay for max results.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks but they dont overule in mi, and it got hot 60's yesterday so it probably is bad by now, the real bad thing is he tried to tell me and my buddy he owned the public land, which is definitely a lie, a real piece of work


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I doubt that the landowner overrules a warden.

I would check into that. Second you should teach that landowner that killing does is a good thing. It is called herd managment.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You cant go on private land unarmed to retrieve game in MN?

In ND its your RIGHT to go onto posted private land WITHOUT a weapon to retrieve downed game.

Id look into it. If its like our law, id ask, and if he says no, inform the law and go anyway.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> inform the law and go anyway.


With a warden or cop!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have nearly the experience most of these guys have but 2 years ago I shot my first buck on a Friday and my first doe the next afternoon from the same stand.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

actually im in michigan, i tried tellin him that shootin does was good, but there alot of old school yoopers in the area that dont believe in shootin does, so our ratio sucks, thanks guys


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

SHOOTING DOES IS VERY GOOD FOR YOUR HERD. AND FOR THAT LAND OWNER I SURE HOPE HE IS NOT A HUNTER BECAUSE ANY ETHICAL HUNTER SHOULD LET YOU RETRIVE YOUR DEER I KNOW I SURE WOULD AND THANK GOD SO FAR I HAVENT HAD ANY ONE SAY NO. AND I HAVE ALSO SHOT A DEER AND HUNTED IT THE NEXT DAY AND SEEN DEER AGAIN A GUESS IT REALLY DEPENDS ON YOUR SPOT IF IT IS A FUNNEL THEN IT IS HARD TO PUSH THE DEER OUT OF THE AREA. IF YOU ARE HUNTING JUST A PASS THROUGH THE I WOULD PROB. WAIT AND LET IT SETTLE FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS BUT REMBER BUCKS ARE UP MOVING SO DONT WAIT TO LONG


----------



## mich746 (Nov 22, 2008)

hunt the stand anytime would be ok. Deer only think of food, sex and a place to hide, kind of like the French.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

What screws things up is a person tromping around and scenting up/disturbing the area around the stand. Controlling human scent is critical.

Deer seem to care little if another got deep sixed in the area. On a couple occasions I've arrowed 2-3 deer from the same stand in a sitting, having live deer walk right by a dead one. I can't even guess how many times I've shot deer from the same stand on successive days.

If I'm going to hunt a stand right away again after a kill, just to be safe I generally move the deer aways from the stand before gutting it. A deer cart makes this easy and also helps to minimize disturbance left by dragging...


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Did you call a warden on this deal. I would have put every effort in possible to recover that deer. Just cause the guy wasn't being cooperative I still wouldn't have given up.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

You put the time and effort in, now you owe it to the animal and yourself to do anything and everything possible to retrieve him. There are ways to deal with people like that, it just takes a little more effort.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

not sure about the deal of going on private land..i think that depends on individual state laws..now about getting harrassed about shooting a doe ...let me say this, if you live in a state that allows you to do so then by all means i say take a doe....i hear they are mighty tasty...hunt safely and always wear a safety harness


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I went to one of my stands early in the morning one day, still dark. After the sun came up I had a deer come in and stop about 25 yards away, it was smelling something on the ground that I could not see from my position, I shot the deer. When I got down I noticed that the deer was smelling a fresh gutpile.

I'd hunt it the next day, doesn't seem to bother them much. Agree with NDTerminator, humans walking around is a bigger worry.

huntin1


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure in MN you need permission, but what a CO would do, I don't know. Would the LO be nailed for wanton waste if they just let the deer lay and rot or would the hunter get busted for that? Would the LO tag the deer with there own tag and be legal? Or, would they claim the deer with out a tag and thus, be fined for taking a deer w/o a license?


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

Me and my step dad each shot a deer he shot a nice 9 and I shot a doe and he went back the next day and shot a doe


----------

